# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  thuê xe đi Cửa Lò giá rẻ lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

*VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI CHO THUÊ XE ĐI CỬA LÒ, NGHỆ AN - -->>> LH 0904.795.598*

*  Giá cước xe tham khảo:
 Cho thuê xe 7 chỗ (4 ngày): 4.800.000 VNĐ
Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ (4ngày): 5.200.000 VNĐ
Cho thuê xe 29 chỗ (4ngày): 7.300.000 VNĐ
Cho thuê xe 35 chỗ (4 ngày): 10.800.000 VNĐ
Cho thuê xe 45 chỗ (4 ngày): 11.800.000 VNĐ

Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có dịch vụ tốt nhất 
Công ty: Viettrans Hanoi
Phone: Ms Oanh - 0904.79.5598
Add : Tầng 2, Số 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Tel: 043 9320020 / 0462703045 - Fax: 043 9320159
Yahoo : viettrans03
Skype: viettrans_xedulich



*

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0904.795.598

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch lh 0915.702.015 - 0439320020

----------


## viettrans

http://thuexehanoi.net/thue-xe-o-to-...e-xe-di-cua-lo

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi biển 2016 lh 0439320020

----------

